# Anyone going to Copenhagen for IUI early 2016?



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to my first IUI at Stork Klinik in Copenhagen in around a week's time! 

I had my consultation with the clinic a couple of months ago. I loved the clinic, found it very warm and welcoming, and I'm really excited for starting the IUIs.

But, after the appointment I felt a bit 'lost' in Copenhagen, not really knowing how to spend the afternoon/evening before my flight home. It didn't help that it was a miserable, damp day so I didn't do my usual walking for miles/exploring which I would usually relish in a new city. 

It would be great if those of us who are having treatment in Copenhagen at the moment could share info on where's good to hang out, any restaurants where they're welcoming to lone diners, and any places worth visiting. It could also be useful to chat about the logistics of getting to Copenhagen at the right time after a positive OPK etc. 

Anyone out there who wants to join?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

just want to wish you good luck on yr journey


----------



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you!

I'm on tenterhooks for my LH surge which should happen sometime in the next 48 hours.

It has been rather quiet on this thread. Maybe everyone else knows something about Denmark that I dont


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck!! I went to Denmark for treatment (Aarhus though, not Copenhagen) and I highly recommend it. Let us know how your trip goes!!


----------



## Malene_K (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi - perhaps you are already in Copenhagen - or have left again - your posting is a week old. Anyway, just wanted to say a friendly 'welcome' and good luck. I am from Denmark, live close to Copenhagen actually, but my fertility treatment days in Denmark are over, unfortunately, after having done 4 IUI's and 11 IVFs at a private clinic (not Stork). I am single and now pursuing the DE route (which is closed to singles in Denmark because of legislation so far forbidding double donation), so chose Serum in Athens. 

All the best - cross my fingers for a BFP for you in two weeks' time - and don't hesitate to write here or PM me if you need information on treatment in Denmark/Copenhagen. Although hopefully you won't need it.

 Malene


----------



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for your good wishes 

I had my IUI yesterday. The clinic lived up to my expectations and the procedure went smoothly. I couldn't have wanted for a better experience.

I had a nightmare when I got back to Luton airport though as both my car headlights had stopped working. I ended up waiting in the cold for an hour for breakdown services to turn up and didn't get home until 1am!

Lesson learned - next time I'll stay over in Copenhagen to ensure I have a restful evening. 

Also, just a note to anyone else going to Copenhagen - don't make lovely plans to do cultural things if you're there on a Monday. Everything was closed so I had hours to kills on an miserable very rainy day and only shops or cafes to hang out in. I had planned to go the national museum in the morning to kill time but it was closed. (I wanted my IUI as late as possible in the afternoon as I didn't get a positive OPK until 8pm on Sunday night).

In my first TWW now. Given the standing around in the cold at midnight and the stress of dealing with the car, I'm not holding out much hope for this one! I tried to stay as calm as possible but having been up since 5:30am I was exhausted and my sense of humour failed a bit!


----------

